# Vintage F. Dick Refurb



## Dave Martell (Jun 15, 2015)

What a project this one turned out to be. It was supposed to be reduce the full bolster and seal up the cracked handle and thin the bottom part of the blade but it turned into a much larger project as these things often do. 

I'm pretty much happy with how it turned out with the exception of the handle finish and shape. This wood (kingwood) is real dense and oily (in comparison it makes ironwood look like balsa) and just wouldn't accept any oil and I mean tried everything! In the end I just waxed it and called it complete. BTW, this wood was a gift from Mark @ BurlSource who said that it came from the estate of the late knifemaker Ted Dowell who apparently was very talented and sought after for his work. I wish I could have asked him how to finsih this wood. LOL 

In hindsight I can see how some curves and thickness would have been better suited (it's too slender as is) but I followed the stock ferrule thickness when shaping forgetting that the manufacturers originally left the wood proud of the ferrule which supplied the appropriate thickness. Live and learn! 

Oh and speaking of the ferrule, I had to replace the factory one since it was only a thin band of steel that quickly disappeared on my belts.  I went with a nickel silver ferrule for the replacement, soldered it in place along with a nickel silver spacer to fill the whacky fit up. It looks OK now but again I wish I had thought about the handle thickness before hand. 

So this one is ready to sail away to Australia....


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 15, 2015)

Here you can see the details of the ferrule I soldered on. If nothing else it feels comfy in the hand.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 15, 2015)

Incredible work as always Dave.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 15, 2015)

Great dick Dave!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jun 15, 2015)

I think the F stands for Fantastic...


----------



## schanop (Jun 15, 2015)

Whoooh,, this will inspire many hobbyists to do the same. irate1:

Looks awesome.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 16, 2015)

Seems like there's some posts missing?


----------



## easy13 (Jun 16, 2015)

YES!!!


----------



## ecchef (Jun 16, 2015)

You're the master of this kind of work.
Undisputed.


----------



## cheflarge (Jun 16, 2015)

WOW!!! :cool2:


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jun 16, 2015)

Fantastic job, once again!


----------



## Sabaki (Jun 16, 2015)

Flawless:doublethumbsup:


----------



## mark76 (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow, that's great!


----------



## ecchef (Jun 16, 2015)

The more I look at that kingwood, the more I like it. I think the wax finish complements the rest of the knife very well. High gloss would look out of place.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank you very much guys, you're too kind.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 16, 2015)

ecchef said:


> The more I look at that kingwood, the more I like it. I think the wax finish complements the rest of the knife very well. High gloss would look out of place.




I agree 100%. I was actually trying to seal the handle with oil but the plan was to cut the finish back on it to a matte appearance to keep it dull but I couldn't get the oil to stick through a single hand washing.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jun 16, 2015)

Beautiful job all around Dave


----------



## andre s (Jun 19, 2015)

Dave, that's just spot on. i love it


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 25, 2015)

This is just stupid amazing work, Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks Jacob!


----------

